# Aspire Cleito 120 RTA



## Jaredlll08 (2/12/16)

Hey I was wondering if anyone local sold the Aspire Cleito 120 RTA, All I can find is the Aspire Cleito RTA.
Thanks!


----------



## Jan (3/12/16)

Is this what you are looking for http://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-cleito-120-stainless-steel-vape-king.html


----------



## Jaredlll08 (3/12/16)

Unfortunately not, that is the tank, but aspire sells a RTA kit separate to the tank, thanks though!


----------



## Flashlight (26/12/16)

Jaredlll08 said:


> Unfortunately not, that is the tank, but aspire sells a RTA kit separate to the tank, thanks though!



Hi, where did you find the cleito rta, because I've been looking around for it?


----------



## Jaredlll08 (26/12/16)

I found it at sirvape, but unfortunately they are out of stock


----------

